# Colored Tattler lids



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

My sister just sent me a Valentine's pack of red and pink tattler lids. Besides being cute, I can think of several color-coding ideas (cuz, yeah, I'm a freak):


A different color by food group (Red = beef, Pink = pork, need more colors!)
Food allergy warnings for similar recipes -- ex: DH don't eat anything with a red lid, or no one but DH eat things with pink lids they're allergen free.
A different color for each month (need more colors!)
Renegade canning indicator -- for those "unapproved" recipes you make for yourself anyway but should be prudent serving to others
End of row indicators -- make the last jar in a batch colored so you can rotate by date easier (red lid is that end of last year's)
Indicate additional prep required -- easily identify soups and such that need cream, etc added when reheating
Source indicator -- all pink lids are from Nana's recipes or wild harvested
I'm already using color-coding on labels, and use a different color dot each year with the month written on... but every jar has a lid (can't always say the same about labels  ), they're easy to see at a glance (no reading or turning the jar around), the lid isn't going to smear or tear. And a colored reusable lid, unlike a colored glass jar, means you can still have an unobstructed view of your beautiful produce... plus, they're cheaper to manufacture, so should be cheaper to buy.

I hope Tattler continues the trend and we get a whole rainbow of lids!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I especially like the renegade indicator


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have red, white, & pink ones. I also wish they would do other colors. I am finally getting the hang of them.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe we should all write to them and beg for more colors


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Those are all EXCELLENT ideas PlicketyCat! I actually LIKE your ideas. If nothing else, tell Tattler your ideas and give them permission to use them in their marketing!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Love the "renegade" idea too!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, this freak loves your thinking!!!! Agreed, pass your thoughts along to Tattler.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Heehee -- I'll certainly pass my ideas on to Tattler, maybe it will prompt them to come out with more colors! 

Somehow I don't think we'll be seeing the "renegade recipe warning" suggestion on their website. We all know anyone who uses unapproved canning recipes are hellspawn and no company can afford to show or imply any support. *Whisper* But we'll know


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I almost never can anymore but I do use canning jars to vacuum pack dehydrated things.
I've always wondered whether these Tattler lids can be used reliably for vacuum sealing. Anyone tried it?


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, I've used the Tattler lids for vacuum dry sealing with both the FoodSaver jar attachment method and the oxygen absorber method... works great! Although, since you can reuse metal flat lids several times for dry canning and get a good seal (and I have a gazillion of them), I mostly keep my Tattlers for wet canning.


----------

